# Trifecta vs. Vermont Tuning, Can't make up my mind?



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

I hate to pit the two companies against eachother, but can anybody help me decide which is better? From what I understand, if you buy the cable from Trifecta, you can use your own laptop for both data logging and flashing at any time. If you buy from Vermont, you get the autocal device that can interface with either your Cruze or laptop at any given time, so it appears both solutions are identical.

I'm completly new to digital tuning, so any more clarifications would be greatly appreciated.

Additionally, which of the two companies gives you the better tune as far as HP and torque?

Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._dyno tests_ provide HP and TORQUE numbers.

..._owners_ provide opinions and testimonies.

...but, the _final decision_ is ultimately yours.

...have you done any searches here yet?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well only one includes a transmission tune. Be sure to consider that in your analysis. VTuner is also a handheld tuner that doesn't require a laptop - could be a pro for you. There's a lot to go into the two


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

I'm located in DE. Have done plenty of searches on the forums here, but find some of the technical jargon confusing. I'm in the IT field and would be completly comfortable with utilizing my laptop with either the Trifecta cable or the Vermont autocal device. 

Basically I want the capability to flash to the stock or tuned configurations whenever I'd like and I want a tune that will not damage any of the engine components.

I'm also looking into a catback exhaust when available and maybe a cold air intake and would hope the digital tune could handle those modifications without a re-tune as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Just as an idea, there are authorized tuners for trifecta is NJ, RI, and CT, so you could drive to them to get the tune. Also, Trifecta offers the gt tuner which is a handheld.


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

hmmm well if vermont tuning has an "autocal" that means EFI live has software... interesting... very interesting... guess as soon as my car gets here im reading out the file


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> hmmm well if vermont tuning has an "autocal" that means EFI live has software... interesting... very interesting... guess as soon as my car gets here im reading out the file


 
This is true efilive does have the ability to work on the Cruze....This is great news for me as my buddies own a tuning company....I may just get a tune on my Cruze yet

Would probably be a economy tune though!!


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

well, I read mine out, and unfortunately my OS isn't supported yet...


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I for one am interested on HOW these guys are accessing the TCM. Are we tuning it, or is it "tuning itself". Hats off if you hacked the T76 (I think that's what it is).


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Its seems I need to talk to Vince about reselling ecm files, and putting my tantrix cable to use


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Boost said:


> I for one am interested on HOW these guys are accessing the TCM. Are we tuning it, or is it "tuning itself". Hats off if you hacked the T76 (I think that's what it is).


apparently the tcm is accessible via the obd2 port, and vince has essentially hacked it to change shift points and increase shift pressure


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

sintrigue said:


> I'm located in DE. Have done plenty of searches on the forums here, but find some of the technical jargon confusing. I'm in the IT field and would be completly comfortable with utilizing my laptop with either the Trifecta cable or the Vermont autocal device.
> 
> Basically I want the capability to flash to the stock or tuned configurations whenever I'd like and I want a tune that will not damage any of the engine components.
> 
> ...


I can tune, and I live in VA beach... I just order the tunes from Vince, and I own the Tactrix cable. Only thing is my windows is emulated on my MacBook Pro, so we may have to use your computer. Lol


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Just the tune alone on the tranny was well worth it for me. I hated the shift points and having the M mode now for sportier shifting is a + as well. Realistically the other company isnt really going to give you 10-15 WHP more anyway unless they mess with the boost more or know something that someone else doesnt and Trifecta knows there Sh*t. Also the customer service from them is incredible they reply back to you immediatly when you need help and the directions are super easy to follow. So again as stated above this is just opinion and my own experience but in the end its your decision nothing taken away from the other company.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Just the tune alone on the tranny was well worth it for me. I hated the shift points and having the M mode now for sportier shifting is a + as well. Realistically the other company isnt really going to give you 10-15 WHP more anyway unless they mess with the boost more or know something that someone else doesnt and Trifecta knows there Sh*t. Also the customer service from them is incredible they reply back to you immediatly when you need help and the directions are super easy to follow. So again as stated above this is just opinion and my own experience but in the end its your decision nothing taken away from the other company.


I second this- Vince has the best customer service of anyone I've seen yet. You're not just buying the tune, you're getting free updates if needed and help with any issues you run into almost immediately.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I second this- Vince has the best customer service of anyone I've seen yet. You're not just buying the tune, you're getting free updates if needed and help with any issues you run into almost immediately.


I know which one I'll be going with. :goodjob:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

while I can't make the decision for you I am very happy with the trifecta Tune and support


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

While this is an old thread, I have to point out that nobody has really given a Vermont Tune a chance yet (as far as I know, no one on this forum has ordered a VTuner yet). And that guy was extremely informative and gave a lot of details about what he did to the Cal. My point being that he certainly has a good track record/history behind him as well and also appears to have solid customer service reviews (as per feedback at his website or facebook page).

As far as choosing one over the other, Trifecta is pushing out more torque and has way more cars that it has been run on, but VTuner's tune is within the reported torque rating of the transmission.

Myself, I am slowly breaking down exactly how the changes made by each of the tuners are changing engine conditions inside the Fam0 and what that could mean for longterm engine health. Analyzing them has been a bit of a hobby and an interesting way for me to learn more about modern engines. If I do find that the tunes don't significantly compromise long term engine health, then I will get one closer to the end of my warranty.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i personally went with trifecta given the their track record on here. I am way more satisfied with the car with tune then how chevy gave it to me. I do not think it will cause premature wear on the car mostly because I dont beat on it every day. I forget i even have a tune installed.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I have found through the years that a properly tuned and maintained engine not fail or become significantly damaged even if driven aggressively. Personally I'd be much more concerned with a bad tune short term than a high power smooth tune on the long run. There are also certain benefits to beating on an engine every now and then, but of course the extra wear outweighs them. IMO, the tiny displacement is not necessarily the end of performance and reliability at high boost, although it doesn't help. I daily drove a 500 hp 1.3 liter for 4 years...


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Back on topic, the Trifecta tune is very popular here, someone should dyno it themselves and log temps / boost / afr etc. And any feedback on the Vermont tunes? Someone may be a great tuner on one engine type and have a slow start getting into another type. So has anyone tried them both? And I am guessing Vince is using a custom software he created to do the tranny? Of course it goes through the DLC but EFILive and HPTuners do not support the Cruze trans. or the 1.8...


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a huge factor in my willingness to purchase a tune for the car. I need a little more data before dropping the cash on such a risky item. I wish even a few people would get dyno graphs out for these different tunes.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We have only worked with Trifecta. One thing about Trifecta is he can tune the TCM, and he is finalizing the 2012 TCM with the help of a CruzeTalk member. I have driven a tuned TCM Cruze, it is a huge difference on shift time, especially in M.
I would be willing to work with both companies and do a dyno comparison of both, I would need Vermont to contact us first, we have access to a dyno.
Later,
Steve


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I think when i go to dyno my camaro i will put the cruze on the dyno as well and have a friend of mine drive it up to the dyno shop with me. I know stock i was 112whp. To me it feels it picked up top end alot better then before and feels like it has more torque but its all guessing till i put in on the dyno. Ill be happy with 140whp and 170wtq. I think even then thats asking for too much.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I think that realistic with your mods. Those kind of #s in a 2800 lb. Sonic would have a chance at a 14 sec 1/4 mile...


----------

